# what song u love to listen in high volume?



## reigoskeiter (Aug 9, 2008)

ok heres my list i only pick 5 songs cuz i have a lot to listen in high volume
these are the one whit the biggest effect
Come Clarity - In Flames, Reflect The Storm - In Flames,Enough - Alone I Break,Track-13 - Disturbed,Enough - Disturbed
those are the ones i love to listen in high volume espacally when headphones on!
ok

what about you?


----------



## reigoskeiter (Aug 9, 2008)

oh well guess no one here listens to music loud! *turns volume up*


----------



## reigoskeiter (Aug 9, 2008)

dont forget FMLYHM - Seether
its an really good song it gets my mood up
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cuJMsQ8wcAg
try it!


----------



## Aden (Aug 9, 2008)

reigoskeiter said:


> oh well guess no one here listens to music loud! *turns volume up*



1. It's 6:00 in the morning here.

2. Your patience ran out after _16 minutes_ of not getting a reply?

3. _Nerve_ by Soilwork is the first thing that popped into my head. You'd probably love them.


----------



## reigoskeiter (Aug 9, 2008)

Aden said:


> 1. It's 6:00 in the morning here.
> 
> 2. Your patience ran out after _16 minutes_ of not getting a reply?
> 
> 3. _Nerve_ by Soilwork is the first thing that popped into my head. You'd probably love them.


 

its 12:59 here 
and my comp is a little low on space >.<
oh wait 13:00 now


----------



## Magikian (Aug 9, 2008)

It's Cold Outside - Lollipop Lust Kill, Living Witness - Dry Kill Logic, Holy Diver - Killswitch Engage and almost anything by System Of A Down.


----------



## makmakmob (Aug 9, 2008)

Knights Of Cydonia by Muse. Don't ask why, I have no idea.


----------



## Magikian (Aug 9, 2008)

makmakmob said:


> Knights Of Cydonia by Muse. Don't ask why, I have no idea.



No-one needs to ask. That song is just made of win.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Aug 9, 2008)

Sons of Plunder - Disturbed
I Kissed A Girl - Katy Perry
Diseased - Seether
I Hate Everything About You - Three Days Grace
Not In The Fire - Verra Cruz


----------



## Captain Howdy (Aug 9, 2008)

Tears Will Wash Off the Blood From My Sword - Tvangeste
Opening of the Gates - Morbid Angel
The Resurrected - Kataklysm
Prevail - Kataklysm
2 Minutes to Midnight - Iron Maiden
Hateful Design - Graveworm
Dog Day - Gorefest
Anything Bob Dylan or CCR xD
and -everything- by Decapitated and Devildriver.


----------



## Magikian (Aug 9, 2008)

ramsay_baggins said:


> Sons of Plunder - Disturbed
> *I Kissed A Girl - Katy Perry*
> Diseased - Seether
> I Hate Everything About You - Three Days Grace
> Not In The Fire - Verra Cruz



*Twitch*

Though you did good with Dsturbed and Three Days Grace.


----------



## Get-dancing (Aug 9, 2008)

Napalm Death - Scum


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Aug 9, 2008)

Talking Heads - Thank You For Sending Me An Angel
Radiohead - Paranoid Android

Those songs sounds amazing with GOOD headphones on with the volume cranked up


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Aug 9, 2008)

"One"
theme from St Elmo's Fire
"Walking on Sunshine"


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Aug 9, 2008)

Magikian said:


> *Twitch*
> 
> Though you did good with Dsturbed and Three Days Grace.



Well it's a fun song, ok?
=P
I like the "I don't give a crap" attitude.

I myself, of course, am perfectly straight XD


----------



## Magikian (Aug 9, 2008)

ramsay_baggins said:


> Well it's a fun song, ok?
> =P
> I like the "I don't give a crap" attitude.
> 
> I myself, of course, am perfectly straight XD



I can't stand the way she sings...

And a perfectly straight furry? Good luck trying to pull that off. xD


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Aug 9, 2008)

Magikian said:


> I can't stand the way she sings...
> 
> And a perfectly straight furry? Good luck trying to pull that off. xD



Well, so far so good, no crushes on girls... it's boys, boys, boys for me  =P

Oh, another song is Spiralling by Keane. I love the way it's so 80s and completely different to any of their other stuff (which I also love). I like the 80s sounding stuff at the moment (eg Two Doors Down by the Mystery Jets).


----------



## Hollow-Dragon (Aug 14, 2008)

hmm... too many to count...

I probably listen to "Believe Me Natalie" by The Killers the most at high volume, it's just such an amazing song.


----------



## Magikian (Aug 14, 2008)

ramsay_baggins said:


> Well, so far so good, no crushes on girls... it's boys, boys, boys for me  =P



I think we have an anomaly...


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Aug 14, 2008)

Magikian said:


> I think we have an anomaly...



Yay! I ish an anomaly XD

Ooo, more songs I love to listen to on high volume

So What - Pink
Viva La Vida (album) - Coldplay
God Of The City - Bluetree (yay for my local band!)


----------



## Magikian (Aug 14, 2008)

ramsay_baggins said:


> Yay! I ish an anomaly XD
> 
> Ooo, more songs I love to listen to on high volume
> 
> ...



Quoted in a sig? I'm honoured xD

As for other songs... 

Anything by Sonic Syndicate, particularly Lament Of Innocence and Blue Eyed Fiend.


----------



## Alblaka (Aug 14, 2008)

Kirby's Dream Land - Battle Theme
and
Adiemus ^^


----------



## JAK3ST3RB (Aug 14, 2008)

heh heh i like playing this loud... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b9VrnCMhJsQ
and this.... 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mzv7O9siFXY
and this....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E_b-mtSOAZM


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Aug 14, 2008)

Oh, how I forgot this I have no idea...

Bloodsugar - Pendulum

High, high, HIGH volume for that particular song.


----------



## oOoMidnightWolfieoOo (Aug 14, 2008)

favorite place to blast music: in a car with the windows down

favorite songs to blast: 
1. my dark desire - the agony scene
2. not alone - all that remains
3. umbrella - all time low
4. she is beautiful - andrew wk
5. nemesis - arch enemy
6. you give love a bad name - atreyu
7. lip gloss and black - atreyu
8. i kissed a girl - attack attack
9. remenissions - a7x
10. dota - basshunter
11. i love my sex - benny benassi
12. feeling this - blink 182
13. uhn tiss uhn tiss uhn tiss - bloodhound gang
14. bad touch - bloodhound gang
15. blue steel - brokencyde
16. low - brokencyde
17. tears don't fall - bullet for my valentine
18. hearts burst into fire - bullet for my valentine
19. waking the demon - bullet for my valentine
20. are you dead yet? - children of bodom
21. down with the sickness - disturbed
22. failed creation - divine heresy
23. die motherfucker die - dope
24. i'm shipping off to boston - the dropkick murphys
25. bodies - drowning pool
26. everlong - foo fighters
27. milkshake - goodnight nurse
28. dirty - grendel
29. what is love - haddaway
30. speakers blown - hit the lights
31. pretty rave girl - i am x ray
32. you are the dead - impaled
33. i like your booty - insane o flex
34. all my loving - jim sturgess
35. fuck more - junkie xl
36. lips like morphine - kill hannah
37. ya'll want a single - korn
38. the unwelcome savior - light this city
39. fer sure - the medic droid
40. never wanted to dance - mindless self indulgence
41. issues - mindless self indulgence
42. get it up - mindless self indulgence
43. shut me up - mindless self indulgence
44. dam dadi doo - nightcore
45. last of the wilds - nightwish
46. augen auf - oomph
47. crooked spoons - otep
48. walk - pantera
49. crushcrushcrush - paramore
50. buck dich - rammstein
51. keine lust - rammstein
52. mein teil - rammstein
53. feuer frei - rammstein
54. living dead girl - rob zombie
55. superbeast - rob zombie
56. dragula - rob zombie
57. angel - shaggy
58. the only - static x
59. chelsea - stefy
60. baby got back - throwdown
61. ravers fantasy - tune up
62. animal i have become - three days grace
63. inside of you - hoobastank

[i am a music fanatic if you can't tell ]

yipp =^.^=


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 14, 2008)

Everything.

Extra loud for my favourite songs.


----------



## Call-me-Folwer (Aug 14, 2008)

Any of the 1843 songs on my iPod.  A good Song At High Volume is "Behind Closed Doors" By Rise Against, Mind you, anything by Rise Against is meant to be listened to at Max Volume.


----------



## Shadow Wolf (Aug 14, 2008)

Any and all Type O Negative
"Forty Six and Two" by Tool
"The Fight Song" by Marilyn Manson
"I Want To Conquer The World" by Bad Religion
"Redneck" by Lamb Of God
"Rock Your Socks" by Tenacious D
"Sting Me" by Cold
"Inspiration On Demand" by Shadows Fall

I'm sure there's more but I can't think of any


----------



## Lillie Charllotte (Aug 14, 2008)

I Love Scream Party and all of Versailles.
=D


----------



## Magikian (Aug 14, 2008)

Call-me-Folwer said:


> Any of the 1843 songs on my iPod.  A good Song At High Volume is "Behind Closed Doors" By Rise Against, Mind you, anything by Rise Against is meant to be listened to at Max Volume.



I couldn't agree more... Gethsemane by them is also a good song for said purpose.


----------



## Hackfox (Aug 14, 2008)

Heres mah list...Give em' all a chance...
Hood Nigga (Gorilla Zoe)
Rock the cash bah (The clash) 
The Realist (Young Jeezy)
Keep On Movein' (DJ boiler) 
Handlebars (I forget)
I got others I'll more later


----------



## Aden (Aug 15, 2008)

oOoMidnightWolfieoOo said:


> 1. my dark desire - the agony scene
> 2. not alone - all that remains
> 3. umbrella - all time low
> 4. she is beautiful - andrew wk
> ...



You need a talent injection.


----------



## Magikian (Aug 15, 2008)

Aden said:


> You need a talent injection.



I agree completely.


----------



## oOoMidnightWolfieoOo (Aug 15, 2008)

yipp? what is that supposed to mean?



Magikian said:


> I agree completely.


----------



## Pinhead (Aug 15, 2008)

1. How I Could Just Kill a Man - Rage Against The Machine
2. Einstein - Tech N9ne
3. Blood Red Sandman - Lordi
4. Nobody's Listening - Linkin Park
5. Misirlou - Dick Dale

Theres others but i figured 5 is enough.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Aug 15, 2008)

panama-Van Hallen, rock n roll all nite-KISS, back in black-AC (lightning bolt) DC, fortunate son-CCR, welcome to the jungle-Guns and Roses, original devil went down to georgia-Charlie Daniels Band.


----------



## Magikian (Aug 15, 2008)

oOoMidnightWolfieoOo said:


> yipp? what is that supposed to mean?



It means the stuff you listen to generally has no talent.

If you want a demonstration as to talent, Artificial Sun Projection and 2012 - Demise Of The 5th Sun by Scar Symmetry.


----------



## CAThulu (Aug 17, 2008)

'Queen B' - Puscifer
'Name of the Game' - Crystal Method
'Demon Seed' - Nine Inch Nails
'Ruiner' - Nine Inch Nails
'Strangers' - Portishead
'When the Levee Breaks' - Led Zeppelin
'Sleeping Sickness' - City And Colour feat. Gordon Downie (it's a canadian thing  )

If the music shoots down your spinal cord and kicks your arse, then it's good


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Aug 17, 2008)

3's and 7's - Queens of the stone age
and
Dead End - In Flames


----------



## demonuncle (Aug 17, 2008)

"Conquerer Worm II" ~ Sopor Aeternus
"Buried Alive" ~ Creature Feature
"Kaskya" ~ Turmion Katilot
"God Wrapped in Plastic" ~ Combichrist
"Juicy" ~ Angelspit
"Alpha Omega" ~ Project Pitchfork
"Minne" ~ Subway to Sally

The list goes on...


----------



## Hollow-Dragon (Aug 18, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> 3's and 7's - Queens of the stone age
> and
> Dead End - In Flames


 

ooooo, I likes the QOTSA ^^


----------



## Tudd (Aug 18, 2008)

Any song from Metallica's first four albums.
The Other Side - Pendulum
Smash (album) - The Offspring
Cowboys From Hell (Album) - Pantera
Countless songs by Slipknot
Crime Of The Century (album) - Supertramp

I'm more of an album kinda guy.


----------



## T.Y. (Aug 18, 2008)

Jimmy Hart (Or someone else i dunno it was a WCW theme)- American Males
 Oasis- F*ckin in  the Bushes
 ACDC (All)
 Guns and roses- (All)
 Jackyl- Headed for Destruction and, Dirty Little Mind

and thats about it lol


----------



## JOtter86 (Aug 18, 2008)

Wow,

Well....Mine depends on my mood...

Go With The Flow- Queens of the Stone Age
Loose- Primer 55
Hells Bells- AC/DC
WWE Music
DC Talk (All)
...To Be Loved-Papa Roach
The Real Adventures of Johnny Quest Theme


----------



## sssandy (Aug 18, 2008)

Mine would be:

1. Anna Molly- Incubus
2. Zephyr Song - Red Hot Chili Peppers
3. Other Side - Red Hot Chili Peppers
4. Every Little Thing - Dishwalla
5. Warning - Incubus


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Aug 18, 2008)

At a high volume, I would listen to the following:

Amethystium's "Autumn Interlude", "Shadow to Light", and "Shibumi".
I'd also listen to Ulrich Schnauss's "Blumenthal", "A Strangely Isloated Place", and "Monday - Paracetamol".
Another epic song I'd listen to is Deep Forest's "Forest Hymn (Long Ambient Version)".


----------



## Tudd (Aug 18, 2008)

I bet none of you go past 100 dB...

Heres another:
Like A Stone - Audioslave


----------



## Magikian (Aug 18, 2008)

"Johnny I Hardly Knew Ya" and almost anything else by the Dropkick Murphys...

I guess it's the Irish feel to those songs.


----------



## KalebFenoir (Aug 19, 2008)

Almost anything from Disturbed's "Indestructible". List is like

1: Curse
2: The Night
3: Perfect Insanity
4: Indestructible
5: Facade.


----------



## Rytes (Aug 19, 2008)

1. N.E.R.D Lapdance
2. Black Milk - Action
3. Kanye West - Two Words
4. The Roots - Here I Come
5. Ante Up - M.O.P


----------



## oOoMidnightWolfieoOo (Aug 20, 2008)

taste in music is a matter of opinion



Magikian said:


> It means the stuff you listen to generally has no talent.
> 
> If you want a demonstration as to talent, Artificial Sun Projection and 2012 - Demise Of The 5th Sun by Scar Symmetry.


----------



## saberpup (Aug 20, 2008)

most songs i like


----------



## Tudd (Aug 21, 2008)

oOoMidnightWolfieoOo said:


> taste in music is a matter of opinion


 
And talent is typically objective, unlike taste in music. :smile:


----------



## Magikian (Aug 21, 2008)

oOoMidnightWolfieoOo said:


> taste in music is a matter of opinion



Talent isn't a matter of opinion.



Tudd said:


> And talent is typically objective, unlike taste in music. :smile:



Agreed.


----------



## Armaetus (Aug 21, 2008)

Everything in my playlist of 5984 on the laptop and 7000+ on the desktop loud enough but not enough to bother the other inhabitants of the house.


----------



## Tridke (Aug 25, 2008)

Just about all of the songs off of the Foo Fighter's album Echoes, Silence, Patience, Grace are good at high volume. Specifically, The Pretender, Let It Die, Come Alive, and But, Honestly are the best when the volume's cranked up.


----------



## Midi Bear (Aug 26, 2008)

Most things by Slipknot except for their new album, just because I've only heard Psychosocial from it and hate it. And if that's meant to be the best song from it, the rest can't be very good.
Most, if not all things from Three Days Grace too.
Then Muse..
Puddle of Mudd.. (excluding "She hates me")
KoRn.. Evanescence.. DISTURBED and System Of A Down.

Note: I didn't just list every band I liked. I listed the ones that I think would sound best loud. XD

EDIT: Figured I should really say which song I'd choose if I could only listen to one really loudly. And that song has got to be Club Foot by Kasabian, provided there's lots of bass and it's being played at a rave.


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 26, 2008)

Anything by MSI, really. The bass is perfect for cranking up.


----------



## Tudd (Aug 26, 2008)

Midi Bear said:


> Most things by Slipknot except for their new album, just because I've only heard Psychosocial from it and hate it. And if that's meant to be the best song from it, the rest can't be very good.
> Most, if not all things from Three Days Grace too.
> Then Muse..
> Puddle of Mudd.. (excluding "She hates me")
> ...


 
You should definately listen to some of the other songs on Slipknot's new album. Pychosocial is really quite the POS. 

Hard rock seems to be the best loud.  More thumbs up for Kasabian.


----------



## Camisado (Aug 29, 2008)

As I Lay Dying - 94 Hours

The Devil Wears Prada - Texas is South

TDWP - Hey John, What's your Name Again?

Okay, pretty much anything by TDWP is fun to listen to on high volume. :3


----------



## Kender3421 (Aug 31, 2008)

hehehe. My list is as varied as my musical taste. So, here is a sample, it also happens to be the CD in my car right now.

"Ride of the Valkyries" - Wagner (Classical)
"Getting Away with Murder" - Papa Roach (Nu Metal)
"Trooper" - Iron Maiden (Classic Metal)
"Iron Man" - Black Sabbath (Classic Metal)
"Before I Forget" - Slipknot (Metal?) *I have a hard time classifying Slipknot into a single genre since it's semi nu metal and semi regular metal and some thrash elements thrown in.*
Most Metallica
"Foreplay Long Time" - Boston (Classic Rock)
"Welcome Home" - Coheed and Cambria (Rock)
"Daughter of the Damned" - Fireball Ministry (Rock)
"I am Murloc" - LV. 70 Elite Tauren Chieftain (Geek Rock)
"Ride of the Valkyries" - Delpht (Metal)


----------

